

VirtKick – Take Cloud Back - jgillich
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/virtkick-take-cloud-back

======
specto
It looks interesting, but since there is no functional prototype besides
static files and novnc, I'm not sure if it's worth any financial risk.

